# Planes, Trains, Boats, Tractors, Buses and Automobiles. Lots - O - Pix



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's pretty cool!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful pix, Gorgeaous scenery and countryside. Couldn't think of a more beautiful place for a final resting place. thoughts and prayers with you.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i got goose bumps reading about taking your grand dad down his last trip. i have a feeling that he's a very happy man right now [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family. That was an awesome farewell.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job honoring his memory. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice tribute.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

very sweeet


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

cool jan.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice, Jan. There are some similar places where I'd want my ashes to be strewn. Loved the photos.

Kemo


----------



## chrism (Jul 1, 2007)

jan, that was beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

While I'm sorry for your loss, here's to doing it right [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss, I'm sure he'll be missed. Looks like a great farewell too. - eric


----------



## nickgobrich (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Absolutely great pics!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I love the pictures, I'm sure your grandfather would have enjoyed the ride.  I'm sorry he's gone. :'(


----------

